# Calling Roadster Hard top owners



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey guys, 
I'm looking to get some feedback from Roadster Hard top owners...

My softtop is aging. The window started to come out, and I was able to glue it back in well a couple months ago. No leaks..
Of course, this didn't last. It's starting to leak again and I'm resealing it again...

However, I've always wanted a hard top. The cost of getting the softtop replaced is pretty high. It's not something i'd venture to do on my own. So i'm looking at $1000-$2000 for it to be replaced professionally. 

Im wondering if it would just be worth it to pay the premium for a hard top, and just forget about the softtop forever! 
Are the hard top good? rattle? leak? sound proofed better? 
What is the Hard top Roadster experience?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

well i'll be damned....nobody out there has a hard top? 

that's hard to believe...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> well i'll be damned....nobody out there has a hard top?
> 
> that's hard to believe...


 Page Joe (rabbitgtdguy) over on QW. He's had a hardtop on his for about a year....and very happy about it. 

cheers


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Have the hardtop...have been running it for about a year as said above. 

Love it. To me, it was worth every penny. However, I also replaced the soft top on my own the fall before I bought the hardtop last year. Don't know if I would "forget" the soft top as it is a much cheaper venture vs. the hardtop...but also gives the roadster an entirely different look. 

That said. The noise/vibration/road noise and insulation of the OEM hardtop is EXCELLENT. It greatly improves a lot of the "soft top up" annoyances noise wise and even has a good effect on the drone of my borla (I don't mind it though). 

Install is pretty slick, though...to do it right you need all the install parts and SHOULD buy the stupid uber expensive trim strip that adheres to the rear of the tub along the edge that the hardtop sits on. 

My wife is able to help me put it on/take it off pretty easily...less than 100 pounds. Stores nicely on a rack I made. 

Not sure what else you are looking for...but its an awesome accessory to have and does give the car an entirely different (and more like the original Thomas concept drawing) look. 

MCPii still has ONE hardtop left...its up on EBAY. Its green, needs a small repair but is priced right. I doubt you'll see another come into the country again and those that were recently imported went to guys that I think will be keeping them for life  

a few pictures... 




















Haven't taken many pictures this year yet. Have a ton though from last year, etc. if you are interested in more shots and/or have more questions. 

Joe


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you sir... 

that's what i'm looking. I really want to do just be done with the soft-top for good(I really didn't want a convertible anyway). 

I rarely have my top down, and I don't want to have to deal with a leaking top again in future. at all. 
If it's possible, i'd love to remove the soft top form the car to reduce the weight (wishful thinking) and just keep the hardtop... 

But you've had no issue, no leaks? ... 

I may have to bite the bullet.


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Dang, I was planning on trying to get a hard top in a couple years when the novelty of the convertible wore off but I guess that's not going to happen. Oh well, soft top for life!


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Its too bad theyre so hard to find. I love the look of the hard top..


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

geeze..I'm trying to get outta debt, and $2600 is hurtpiece... 

and then have to drive across the country to get it!!


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Do a search on German ebay. I see them there all the time. Then find a good buddy across the pond and hope he'll take delivery for you. Then fly over or get him to put it on a boat and boom titties you got a hard top. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hardtop-audi-tt-/121122084943?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item1c3370584f 

This one is 400 euro...


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

G'D60 said:


> Do a search on German ebay. I see them there all the time. Then find a good buddy across the pond and hope he'll take delivery for you. ..


 ooh believe me, I've searched every ebay site...and yeah, plenty overseas. But they all want local pick up. I don't know anybody over seas...and no of the sellers have responded when I asked them what it would take for them to ship it to me :-/


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> ooh believe me, I've searched every ebay site...and yeah, plenty overseas. But they all want local pick up. I don't know anybody over seas...and no of the sellers have responded when I asked them what it would take for them to ship it to me :-/


 1. get passport 
2. book/take vacation to joymany 
3. buy hardtop 
4. have hotel consierge help you arrange delivery of top to your hotel 
5. wrap top with padding and plastic wrap 
6. hand carry top back as "luggage" 

cheers.


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> 1. get passport
> 2. book/take vacation to joymany
> 3. buy hardtop
> 4. have hotel consierge help you arrange delivery of top to your hotel
> ...


 Looks like I'm going to Germany in a couple years :laugh:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I made (what I think) is a good offer on the top...I haven't received a response yet...and I've noticed that all of the recent offers (in the past couple of months) have all expired... 

which I'm guessing means he never responded to them either...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Krissrock said:


> Thank you sir...
> 
> that's what i'm looking. I really want to do just be done with the soft-top for good(I really didn't want a convertible anyway).
> 
> ...


 Nope, no leaks...no issues. 

I totally see what you are saying. To be honest...I replaced my soft top and did the DIY on my own (so I was able to fund new seats as well) with money I had set aside for a hardtop I was going to buy that was already stateside here and the guy never came through. 

Then...in the spring. Opportunity arose again. 

I agree, you could get away with it and honestly...having one. I much prefer the car with it "on" vs. off. The soft top erected now just looks "odd" without the hardtop. Currently, I actually have put the hardtop back on with all the wet weather we have been having. 

However, there are those days that there is nothing like "cruising" with the top down, blue sky, etc. Something the roadster really gives you. The convenience therein with the soft top is that if your blue sky weather all the sudden changes its an easy pull over to the side of the road and PRESTO...your covered. That is how I think about the "soft top" now. 

Now, I imagine a significant amount of weight could be removed from the car by removing the soft top, frame and pump/hydraulic assembly. If you left the window/bulkhead area...you could still run "top off" with the tonneau on and have it look like nothing is missing in the tub at all. Sort of like some pretty "classic" roadsters... 

Either way...choices. 

I'll also add that the hardtop does make the roadster feel much more rigid in spirited driving. However, it doesn't substitute for a roof (as far as I have found) for track events and such. 

Its worth LOADS in looks and just the change in character. Shows I plan to go to this summer will probably all be with the hardtop on...just looks that good. 

And yes...they can qualify as "carry-on". Just make sure if you are finding them on ebay.de that they have the installation bits (you need AT LEAST) the rear mounting pin holders that mount to the inside/frame of the top (a part you would have to retain of the soft top skeleton structure if you were to "eliminate it". and the locating pins/tool for the front (can use the locating pins from the OEM soft top. They are UBER expensive bits to buy on their own and getting harder (and therefore more $$$) to buy. MANY of those tops on there DO NOT include the install bits (from my experience). Many were removed from cars that were trade, seldom used, etc. and people didn't remove the install pieces from the car. 

Something to keep in mind. 

Joe


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

'preciate all the info! 
Yeah, I'm all about weight savings/gas savings so I would remove the soft top if I could eventually. The philly weather can be so extreme, it's either too cool/cold or extremely hot. The only worry i'd have about not having the softtop, if I didn't take the hard top, would be if I was going to be away from the car for a long time...but anyway, I'm in. thanks again. :thumbup: Yours looks great, and I love how it appears the view out the rear is greatly improved. 

I'm going to try to get it. As I said, I already put an offer in on the top...just hoping that the guy hasn't forgotten about the listing all this time. Looks like he hasn't responded to an offer since march...


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

The soft top comes out pretty easily as a unit if you want to ditch it completely. Much easier to remove than it is to replace the fabric, that's for sure! Just accepted your offer on eBay, so let me know when you are thinking about pickup.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

ah yess! thank you Very much for accepting my offer. I appreciate it. RabbitGTDguy gave me a good sales pitch :thumbup: 
I'm not exactly sure when I'd be able to make the 9 hour drive :thumbdown: out there, I'll have to check my co-pilots schedule too. 
Gonna measure the opening of my trailblazer to see if I should drive that out. But I'm leaning toward just taking the TT since it will get much better gas mileage. 

thanks again. I'll be in touch so we can schedule the pick up


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> ah yess! thank you Very much for accepting my offer. I appreciate it. RabbitGTDguy gave me a good sales pitch :thumbup:
> I'm not exactly sure when I'd be able to make the 9 hour drive :thumbdown: out there, I'll have to check my co-pilots schedule too.
> Gonna measure the opening of my trailblazer to see if I should drive that out. But I'm leaning toward just taking the TT since it will get much better gas mileage.
> 
> thanks again. I'll be in touch so we can schedule the pick up


 Kriss, you should just drive the TT there. Junk your soft top when you get there, and install the hardtop for the ride home. Keep your frame for the soft top and sell it on ebay. Gotta be worht at least $100 for the frame.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Awesome! Mike will take care of ya! 

That said, your plan sounds "sound". You will have to retain part of the soft top structure in order to fix the mounting bits for the locating pins on the rear of the hardtop. 

The windscreen does seem larger than the soft top one...have never measured though. I can see the only reason they added the little "rear quarter" b pillar glass on the coupe though. Retains same giant c pillar blind spot as the roadster does with the top up! Problem solved from the beginning with me with the euro mirrors! 


Will be nice to have another hardtop owner in the NY/PA area. You will love it! 

Joe


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I doubt very seriously a Trailblazer will swallow the top - Minivans aren't big enough - it is the FULL width of the car. A full size truck bed is needed. 

Driving it here will be the easiest. Will take 15-20 minutes to install the needed parts and you'll be on your way...


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

thank you. TT road trip it is then.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

MCPaudiTT said:


> I doubt very seriously a Trailblazer will swallow the top - Minivans aren't big enough - it is the FULL width of the car. A full size truck bed is needed.
> 
> Driving it here will be the easiest. Will take 15-20 minutes to install the needed parts and you'll be on your way...


 Yep, if I was doing it again (as I did the full size truck thing) and going out to get it in Indy like I did. With as easy as it was.... 

drive the TT all the way. 

Cost of gas would've been so much better. 

Now, what I don't advise is a 21 hour round trip like I did the day after a Spartan Sprint race! 

Joe


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

loved mine when i had it 
bought it randomly off a local guy who was selling his car adn the person who bught his car didnt want it 
stiffened up and queited the ride very nicely 
loved the look of the car with it as well


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

that's one clean ride. 


I'll be sure to get some pics up once I get it to matching my car..


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Congrats, Phil!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That looks so nice! Great buy!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks you!!

I'm looking into my paint options now and i'm eager to get it done. 

I could immediately notice a sound difference. It keeps the road noise out much better,. Allows me to enjoy the sound system that much more.


----------

